# For sale power vise & dies



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

OLDER RIDGID 200
GREAT SHAPE
NEW BELT ON MOTOR
I PURCHASED IT FROM A SMALL HARDWARE STORE DOING NEIGHBORHOOD THREADING
3 sets cutters RIDGID
4 assorted ridgid ratchets
dies 1/2 inch thru 2 inch
3 - 3/4 dies
2 - 1 "
Machine has pedal operation and looks good.
no paint or hiding tactics
have some electric tape where orange wire sleeve has pulled a little by motor
want 1000. for everything. Unit is in Baltimore
used it myself only 15 - 20 cuts . its a good strong machine


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*if you need contact info leave name and I will respond promptly*


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*note*

The dies and cutters and ratchets are worth 500 by themselves


----------

